# Memories and Portents OOC thread.



## SecondTime (Dec 17, 2006)

I have 6 weeks off for the winter and a light upcoming semester, so I thought it might be worth having another go at a pbp game. The campaign will be set in Eberron, specifically around New Cyre, and will start off with the simple 'Scourge of the Howling Horde' adventure recently released by wotc.

I'm looking for atleast five players, because one person will inevitably drop out in the middle of the game. I would prefer a balanced party, so before you pitch a character, be sure to check to see if someone else has already filled a certain niche or character concept. Characters start at 1st level, 25 point buy, max starting treasure for the character class. Core Rules, Spell Compendium, and all Eberron supplements allowed, with some allowances made for additional supplements if permission is asked first and I actually have it.

I plan to start as early as this thursday if there are enough takers.

Post your character concepts and brief bios (but no stats) here. I will periodically come through and admit people until we have enough. Once admitted, please post your stat block and character bio here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3231343#post3231343

Thanks in advance for your consideration and hope to see atleast some people in game. 

Chapter #1: A Dark and Stormy Knight:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3254128#post3254128

Chapter #2: Scourge of the Howling Hoard:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3379794#post3379794


Default Formation:

A KC Ka
V Z T


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 17, 2006)

Why not? I was thinking a warforged psychic warrior with the Psionic body feat.


----------



## jonathan swift (Dec 17, 2006)

Definately interested. Thinking of a gnome bard. Will come up with more of a background later.


----------



## Torillan (Dec 17, 2006)

Count me in.  I'd be happy to run a Valenar Elf fighter.  He's kind of contemplative and reserved, but dangerous in a fight.  I'm thinking along the lines of a traveling sensei type, focusing his training on the infamous double scimitar of his people.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd love to play a Shifter Spirit Shaman or Druid.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd like to play an old-aged human artificer, who sometimes acts like crazy. A litte paranoid about a huge amount of thinks (like cats: he thinks that cats are an evil race of observers who play with the mind of people), and he focuses on the creation of strange devices.


----------



## Unkabear (Dec 17, 2006)

I would love to get in on this.  How about a human or Halfling Rogue?  He would be a punk kid with a talent for sticky fingers and hiding. 

Edit: here is a basic background concept.

Rydin did well for himself.  Growing up on the street he learned early in life to look after himself.  It wasn’t until a few years later that he learned that a friend to watch his back (and call out when someone was coming) was almost essential.  He grew up in a middle class home of parents who cared more for attaining wealth than their own children.  Rydin began getting into trouble to get their attention but as the years progressed he found that he had a certain knack for getting into trouble, and pockets, and high windows.  It was not for the loot, though that did help, but for the challenge and adventure that he would pursue his goals.  The thrill of almost being caught by the local militia while hiding beneath an eve would cause the blood to pump and cause such a thrill that Rydin could barely contain himself.  On occasion he was caught and released.  After all he was only a small fish in a big pond and there were larger fish out there with bigger teeth than Rydin to worry about.  He was watched, but not with as much care as anyone associated with the local thieves’ guild.  He was just a punk kid with talent after all.

Being only level 1 he is not the great and renown, but someone on his way to becoming.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 17, 2006)

Unkabear, Nightbreeze, and Torillan: You are all in and should feel free to begin posting a statblock and fleshed out bio.

Hero, swift, and bard: all those concepts could be made to work, but I just need one or two more sentences of background detail or personality. 

Thanks all.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2006)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Hero, swift, and bard: all those concepts could be made to work, but I just need one or two more sentences of background detail or personality.
> 
> Thanks all.




*Khyl*
Most shifters live in the wilds of the Eldeen Reaches, but Khyl's ancestors brought the spirit of the wilderness into the heart of Khorvaire, upon coming of age he acted as a scout, part of the Southern Command of Cyre, fighting to defend the Heart of Galifar from the rebels and usurpers who had shattered the peace of Galifar. 
In 994, a magical catastrophe devastated the land of Cyre, transforming the beautiful realm
into a blasted wasteland filled with supernatural hazards and terrible monsters a twisted place known as the Mournland. His army, his friends, his home, it all vanished in a single night. He was on a border patrol when disaster struck, otherwise he would have likely died as well. 
The event was a reawakening for Khyl who realized perhaps embracing the old ways was best, and instead of taming nature he would embrace it and learn to live with it in harmony.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Dec 18, 2006)

Alright

Xerxes never participated in the Great War like most Warforged. He wasn't made in a creation forge like his brothers, and neither was he sold to one of the great Houses. He was actually created by a rogue psionic artificer. It is also interesting to note that this artificer was in no way affiliated with any of the creation-forge owners. As far as anyone knew, he wasn't made using any of the traditional method. It is rumored that the artificer made him just like a normal construct, and then implanted a part of his psyche in the warforged's body. This duplicated the 'living construct' trait that warforged are known for.

Xerxes was built with psicrystals imbedded in his adamantium hide. With his greatsword in his hand, and his psychic 'mind' primed and ready, Xerxes is a force to be reckoned with. 

Unlike most warforged, Xerxes fully understands human concepts such as religion, love, and others. He is more human in mind than most other warforged, probably due to the human conciousness locked inside him.

He is currently looking for work.


----------



## Unkabear (Dec 18, 2006)

SecondTime I am not sure that I would be able to meet the commitment for your game.  So as not to be the one who drops out midway I will bow out now opening the rogue spot to anyone who may want it.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 19, 2006)

Paper_Bard and Hero: You are in. Post your statblock in the linked thread when you can. I'll consider spots filled as the statblocks are posted.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going home tomorrow for holydays and getting my hands over the manuals, so I'll post tomorrow


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 19, 2006)

I've posted the build, will post soon the apperance and biography


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 20, 2006)

Four more slots available.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 21, 2006)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Khyl*
> Most shifters live in the wilds of the Eldeen Reaches, but Khyl's ancestors brought the spirit of the wilderness into the heart of Khorvaire, upon coming of age he acted as a scout, part of the Southern Command of Cyre, fighting to defend the Heart of Galifar from the rebels and usurpers who had shattered the peace of Galifar.
> In 994, a magical catastrophe devastated the land of Cyre, transforming the beautiful realm
> into a blasted wasteland filled with supernatural hazards and terrible monsters a twisted place known as the Mournland. His army, his friends, his home, it all vanished in a single night. He was on a border patrol when disaster struck, otherwise he would have likely died as well.
> The event was a reawakening for Khyl who realized perhaps embracing the old ways was best, and instead of taming nature he would embrace it and learn to live with it in harmony.




I like this. Post your statblock when you are able. Luckily I have complete Divine, so I will leave the class choice up to you.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 21, 2006)

Thx,

I dont have my books handy tonight but I will post my character tomorrow.

H4H


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 22, 2006)

Atleast a couple more slots left over. Anyone currently accepted should feel free to invite others.


----------



## Torillan (Dec 22, 2006)

My character I hope to post soon.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a few different characters in mind, none of which have been "taken" already:

-Kaine. Taken in as a ward of the Brelish crown as a young boy and trained to be an agent of the King's Dark Lanterns. Totally devoted to king and country and equipped with the skills necessary to complete any mission. Human Monk.

-Gavrin d'Lyrandar. Scion of House Lyrandar. Rogue/Fighter or Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior)/Fighter, eventual Storm Sentry (Dragonmarked) and Duelist. The epitome of the dashing swashbuckler...with dragonmark powers. He taunts the bad guys, fights the duels, and gets the girl. Maybe a little piracy here and there, if he can get away with it.

-Leodegar d'Deneith. Scion of House Deneith. Human Fighter with the Mark of Sentinel. Having fought several campaigns with the Blademark during the Last War, he is disillusioned with serving as a mercenary captain for the highest bidder, switching allegiences based on financial circumstance. Now he only wants to be beholden to himself and any friends he can make.

Do you have Complete Warrior? Several of these character concepts use a couple feats (or the Swashbuckler base class) from that book.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a concept, though no name to go with it as yet.

Lawful Good Male Khoravar Cleric of the Sovereign Host (Commerce/Community)

A native of Breland, he was drawn to New Cyre after the end of the War, sensing that he could put his skills to good use there, and feeling duty compelled him to as well. While good at heart, he was also drawn by the idea of making a name for himself and building up an area of influence.
During his time spent in New Cyre, he has helped heal the wounded and rebuild the shattered community of Cyrans. He has also played a valuable role in establishing new business and managing workers. A liberal amount of prosetylizing has helped get his name around, and he hopes to one day manage his own temple.
Of course, to satisfy his ambitions, he needs cash, training and most importantly, for his new home to flourish. That has led him to thoughts of adventure, and should anything threaten New Cyre, he shall be one of the first to answer the call to arms.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 26, 2006)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> I have a few different characters in mind, none of which have been "taken" already:
> 
> -Kaine. Taken in as a ward of the Brelish crown as a young boy and trained to be an agent of the King's Dark Lanterns. Totally devoted to king and country and equipped with the skills necessary to complete any mission. Human Monk.
> 
> ...




They all work, through i prefer Kaine, Gavrin is also doable. Post your statblock when able.

EDIT: And yes, I do have Access to Complete Warrior.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 26, 2006)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I have a concept, though no name to go with it as yet.
> 
> Lawful Good Male Khoravar Cleric of the Sovereign Host (Commerce/Community)
> 
> ...




Nice. Post if you are still in for a game.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 26, 2006)

I apologize for the long delay in posts everyone. Moved back home for the holidays and it was a long Christmas weekend.

The game is still on and I hope everyone who has already been admitted/posted their statblock is still interested.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 27, 2006)

sure.
waiting to foil the plans of those damned cats


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 27, 2006)

Since we have the absolute minimum of four players, I might start the game this weekend and hope that two more people join in early.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey, just in case you're not subscribed to the character stat thread in post #1, SecondTime, I've posted Kaine's stats.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 27, 2006)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Since we have the absolute minimum of four players, I might start the game this weekend and hope that two more people join in early.



 Yay!


----------



## chod (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey all, is there still a place in here? I don't own any Eberron books, so If that is critical for the game don't take me in. Anyway here is a character concept I have been playing around with, please tell if it fits badly with the adventure, then I can try to change it 

Ardan. A seventeen year old bully, but no ordinary bully though. He is granted with magical gifts, and he has just started to discover and explore them. With his new powers he finally sees a oppurtunity to get away from his boring village, so therefor he starts to travel to explore and develop his powers.

May I quote, Jack Birman owner of the inn "Dancing Horses" in Ardan's home village: "Damn that kid, blasting all my windows out. I don't know how he did it! But he ought to be inprisoned for sure!!"

Thinking on a Human Sorcerer.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 28, 2006)

chod said:
			
		

> Hey all, is there still a place in here? I don't own any Eberron books, so If that is critical for the game don't take me in. Anyway here is a character concept I have been playing around with, please tell if it fits badly with the adventure, then I can try to change it
> 
> Ardan. A seventeen year old bully, but no ordinary bully though. He is granted with magical gifts, and he has just started to discover and explore them. With his new powers he finally sees a oppurtunity to get away from his boring village, so therefor he starts to travel to explore and develop his powers.
> 
> ...




Sure. Post the statblock in the linked thread when you can. I can try to fill you in with some exposition.


----------



## chod (Dec 28, 2006)

Great, I am halfway done statting him. Need to think some of what spells to choose. I am a little stumbled on the alignment. He is a little bully, but he does it most for fun. He will not slay innocent people or in fact harm people(without a cause). He is kinda short-tempered, and have hurt some people that angered him.
He did travel from his family, leaving only a note, so he is kinda free-spirit , no worries guy. He will lie to escape punishment for things he has done. He accept the law, but will often come in trouble with it. He don't care about authorities ( don't hate them, nor does he plan to rebel against them).

Any tips would be welcome


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 28, 2006)

chod said:
			
		

> Great, I am halfway done statting him. Need to think some of what spells to choose. I am a little stumbled on the alignment. He is a little bully, but he does it most for fun. He will not slay innocent people or in fact harm people(without a cause). He is kinda short-tempered, and have hurt some people that angered him.
> He did travel from his family, leaving only a note, so he is kinda free-spirit , no worries guy. He will lie to escape punishment for things he has done. He accept the law, but will often come in trouble with it. He don't care about authorities ( don't hate them, nor does he plan to rebel against them).
> 
> Any tips would be welcome




Offhand, he sounds True Neutral or Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm thinking a Changling bard.

Selene has always danced to her own drum. Armed with her charm, whit and a deadly tongue, she lkeeps herself as active as she can and keeps a minimum of 4 alternate identities in case she needs to make a quick exit. 

She has one true obsession. She wants to learn more about the ancient world, her mother has told her she comes from an ancient line of doppelganger queens and she firmly believes it.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 29, 2006)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a Changling bard.
> 
> Selene has always danced to her own drum. Armed with her charm, whit and a deadly tongue, she lkeeps herself as active as she can and keeps a minimum of 4 alternate identities in case she needs to make a quick exit.
> 
> She has one true obsession. She wants to learn more about the ancient world, her mother has told her she comes from an ancient line of doppelganger queens and she firmly believes it.




The more the better. Post the stats when you can.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2006)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> The more the better. Post the stats when you can.



I'll get her up and running tonight I hope. for sure by Sunday.


----------



## chod (Dec 29, 2006)

I have posted the stats, will come up with apperance soon. Could someone look over it? I am not sure if I have done it all correctly.


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 29, 2006)

chod said:
			
		

> I have posted the stats, will come up with apperance soon. Could someone look over it? I am not sure if I have done it all correctly.



At a brief glance, you have too many points in your ability scores. It's 25 point buy and you have 29.

After those are fixed (I suggest dumping Str down to 8 and removing another point somewhere else), fix your Saving Throws (Ref gets Dex mod added, Fort gets Con mod, Will gets Wis mod).

Also, it seems like you're forgetting your bonus skill points for being human (you get 4 extra at level 1, and +1 per level after that). Furthermore, Bluff isn't a class skill for Sorcerers, which means you can only have 2 ranks at level 1 (and they cost 4 skill points). Your snake familiar and Charisma ease that pain though--with 0 ranks in Bluff you'd still have a +6 modifier, not bad at all.

Finally, may I suggest different feats? Compare Combat Casting to Skill Focus: Concentration. Sure, Combat Casting gives you an extra +1 for casting defensively, but Skill Focus: Concentration gives a +3 to all uses of Concentration, not just casting defensively. Unless you need Combat Casting for a prestige class or something, Skill Focus: Concentration is the better feat.

And Toughness is nice at level 1, but afterwards you'll wish you took something better. May I suggest Improved Initiative as a safe choice? Or, if you're planning on ranged touch spells in the future (ray of frost and acid splash don't really count), Point Blank Shot followed by Precise Shot are good. Spell Focus is also good if you plan on getting spells with saving throws from a specific school.

Anyways, that's my take on it.


----------



## chod (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, I will fix them tomorrow. Bluff is a class skill for sorcerers though, and thanks for the view on feats ( you are probably a far more experienced player then me.)


----------



## Enforcer (Dec 29, 2006)

chod said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will fix them tomorrow. Bluff is a class skill for sorcerers though, and thanks for the view on feats ( you are probably a far more experienced player then me.)



Oops! Don't know how I screwed up the Bluff thing... As for the feats, yeah, I've seen them in play and they're just not good.


----------



## chod (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, fixed what you listed. I just have a feeling that something is wrong in the familiar stat though. I went with Improved Initiative as that can come in handy.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 30, 2006)

I just posted the game thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3251914#post3251914

anybody who is playing and posted their statblock (complete or not) should introduce themselves in character.

I wasn't able to get to the mail office yesterday to get my copy of Scourge, so I am using a replacement adventure. Hope this is ok. Depending on how this goes, we might get back to the Howling Hoard later.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

Done.
Gregorius is starting the rampage


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2006)

post up.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not positive, but it sounds like you're still looking for players, and I noticed you seem to be lacking someone with trapfinding. I'd like to give a Beguiler a try, but since that's PHB2 and you said to try to keep it to core + eberron, I've got no problem making a rogue instead. Regardless, here's my concept:

Antonus Zek grew up on the streets, and has always had a lot of 'knacks,' not the least of which is a knack for getting into trouble. Perhaps too smart for his own good, the youth is always on the lookout for a quick buck, and for the authorities!


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 31, 2006)

Asmor said:
			
		

> I'm not positive, but it sounds like you're still looking for players, and I noticed you seem to be lacking someone with trapfinding. I'd like to give a Beguiler a try, but since that's PHB2 and you said to try to keep it to core + eberron, I've got no problem making a rogue instead. Regardless, here's my concept:
> 
> Antonus Zek grew up on the streets, and has always had a lot of 'knacks,' not the least of which is a knack for getting into trouble. Perhaps too smart for his own good, the youth is always on the lookout for a quick buck, and for the authorities!




That works. Post the statblock when you can and introduce yourself in the game thread.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 31, 2006)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> That works. Post the statblock when you can and introduce yourself in the game thread.




Just wanna be sure we're on the same page, you're saying Beguiler's ok or were you just saying that the background works?


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 31, 2006)

Asmor said:
			
		

> Just wanna be sure we're on the same page, you're saying Beguiler's ok or were you just saying that the background works?




Sorry about that. 

Background works. Since I don't have PHB2, the rogue would probably be best.


----------



## SecondTime (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll give everyone with statblock a day longer to find the game thread before I update. After that, it will be full steam ahead, and I'll just integrate newcomers ad hoc as they come.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok, I'll get to work on the stats ASAP. Unfortunately, being New Year's Eve, today's kind of hectic... So I don't know how late it'll be before I can get it done. I should be able to get it done some time tonight, though.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 1, 2007)

Seven players! I might have to beef up the encounters a bit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Seven players! I might have to beef up the encounters a bit.



Gee. How about you leave the encounters as they are but give us EXP as if they were tougher.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep in mind that yellowgreen is the color of Gregorius' thoughts, so until now he hasn't show any evident prove of crazyness


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that yellowgreen is the color of Gregorius' thoughts, so until now he hasn't show any evident prove of crazyness



 Well I'm thinking that with Trys' natural tallent for reading people se may have picked up on his quirkyness, add to that his age and willingness to put himself in danger .... You would think him a bit nuts as well.

BTW... Trys has 2 back packs. 1 for her Soto disguise and one for Selene. Her selene pack is in the wagon she came from so I'm assuming her equipment is a bit limited at the moment. I'll get the equipment up and running today. The holidays have been kicking my but time wise.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Well I'm thinking that with Trys' natural tallent for reading people se may have picked up on his quirkyness, add to that his age and willingness to put himself in danger .... You would think him a bit nuts as well.
> .




True 

You don't want me to prove my crazyness, right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> True
> 
> You don't want me to prove my crazyness, right?



Well. I'm not *Chaotic* for nothing.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't really have anything to add at the moment, so rather than make an OOC post in the game thread to answer Enforcer's question (what nationality everyone is), Antonus is one of the survivors from Cyre but he wouldn't consider himself aligned with any national interest. He's more of a drifter/vagabond. I'm really not familiar with the nations of Eberron at all, but I imagine that you could tell he's from Cyre by his accent.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> but I imagine that you could tell he's from Cyre by his accent.



Same with Trys/Soto/Selene.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 2, 2007)

Ah ha! That makes for at least two potential Cyran spies!


----------



## Asmor (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes... potential... *eyes dart back and forth*


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 2, 2007)

Well...Gregorius is from Cyre too, and he has at least twice the years of every other adventurer in the party, but I don't know if he know the meaning of "nationality"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

I figure getting the sunrod out of the pack throwing it and arming the sling is more than I should be able to do in a round.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

Hero4Hire... You can't flank a swarm. They are immune to flanking and critical hits.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought it was just 8 rats, perhaps a swarm in literal sense but not in the game-rules sense.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> I thought it was just 8 rats, perhaps a swarm in literal sense but not in the game-rules sense.



Ah. Then I may be mistaken. Cool.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 4, 2007)

Kinda wish it was a swarm... Then I could just tumble out of there and only worry about 1 potential AoO...


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Hero4Hire... You can't flank a swarm. They are immune to flanking and critical hits.





I am sure the DM will abjudicate my actions appropriately either way.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm sorry this combat is taking so long. I should have gone with the rat swarm.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 11, 2007)

s'okay

I figured I'd increase my chances of hitting by aiding my wolf up to +5/+7 if flanking to hit, but the dice gods dont seem to be with me.

Probably going to get rabies...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> s'okay
> 
> I figured I'd increase my chances of hitting by aiding my wolf up to +5/+7 if flanking to hit, but the dice gods dont seem to be with me.
> 
> Probably going to get rabies...



Well don't expect me to teach your wolf to take you out back and shoot you like Old Yeller.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 11, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Well don't expect me to teach your wolf to take you out back and shoot you like Old Yeller.




Nah! He already knows that trick...


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wanted to remind everyone to look over their statblocks and make sure everything they intended to be on it is actually there and rules consistent, especially skills and equipment.

Thanks.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 14, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Xerxes scowls.
> "Are you rats..." He points to the dead vermin on the ground. "or men? We have to clear this place for the caravan anyway, and we have precous little time to slinketh around. I say we meet whatever enemy lieth in waiting head on, and defeat it as quickly as possible."
> He turns to Antonius. "And I really don't care who leadeth on, but seeing as how you seem too afraid to come forth, I am taking charge." He slams his fist into the wall, chipping rock. "But we don't have time for this! The caravan is being pelted by the weather as we qwabble. Let's get going and do our job so the good men and women may have a roof over their heads!"




That made me chuckle... Xerxes is like the bizarro good version of a warforged I play. He's a low wisdom psychotic chaotic evil fighter/barbarian, so whenever people start getting bogged down in procedure he kicks in the door/jumps down the hole/etc as applicable.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll be without internet today and tomorrow, just FYI.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2007)

*A few requests*

It would be nice if everyone choose a color and sticks with it. Also, it's good to put ooc text in ooc sblocks


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been using turquoise, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm keeping with Dark Orchid for all of Trys' personas.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 17, 2007)

Any more feedback on the game? I know its still somewhat early, but if there is something in particular keeping anyone from having fun, let me know.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Any more feedback on the game? I know its still somewhat early, but if there is something in particular keeping anyone from having fun, let me know.



I'm a little worried we may be bickering too much as characters but The game itself is fun. Personally I just want to get Trys/ Selene into the mix.


----------



## Enforcer (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm having a good time! I'm trying to figure out a way for my secret agent man to become more social--the quiet, attentive type isn't working out for me like I'd hoped and I know it's my fault.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, I'm having fun. Now that we come back to social life, we'll have some more interaction between each other


----------



## Asmor (Jan 18, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'm a little worried we may be bickering too much as characters but The game itself is fun. Personally I just want to get Trys/ Selene into the mix.




I like the bickering... It's fun to roleplay.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm...hero4hire hasn't replied for a few days. Wonder if he dropped.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 18, 2007)

And I'm really surprised no one is willing to try on the ring.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2007)

oh don't tempt me.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 19, 2007)

If my character had managed to get ahold of the ring serruptitiously before it was common knowledge, he totally would slipped it on. Alas, such is not the case.


----------



## SecondTime (Jan 19, 2007)

In a group this large, I know some may feel they aren't getting enough of the spotlight. Let me know if this is the case.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know if you guys are waiting for me or not, but I just wanted to say that I don't have anything particularly interesting to add so I'm not going to post in the game thread at this particular moment...


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I was all but hospitalized for food poisoning.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 10, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay. I was all but hospitalized for food poisoning.




No problem. Welcome back.


----------



## SecondTime (Feb 27, 2007)

So what did you guys think of the first go around? Any feedback, positive or negative, would be appreciated. The game is about to open up as well (i.e. become less sight based), so feel free to throw some plothooks my way.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 27, 2007)

Let me think about it for a couple days and I'll get back to you.  Was fun!


----------



## Enforcer (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought it was fun--I enjoyed the constant action throughout as well as the pace.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 28, 2007)

have you still got space?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Feb 28, 2007)

if you do, I have had an idea bouncing around in my head for quite some time now, and It's time it was put to good use. I will play a.....*drumroll* 20th level thri-kreen psion on a 60 pt buy! Hang on, what's that about rules? Bah, 3.5 has too many of those, back in my days... but no body wants to hear that, so I'll just play a warforged warlock. It's a combo that needs a bit of justification. Fortunately, I have one, read on...

_Clad in Soulsteel, forged in the flames of Khyber,what you see here is the life of a living war machine, zeril'thin._

_ I was born among the flames of war, blades of steel, screams of the dying. A shard of khyber is my heart, a demon my soul. Torn from the foul depths of Khyber, within it is a demon's soul, without it, I cannot live. I was forged as an engine of war, an instrument of death. No life, no meaning, created only to fight. Many have died before my foul, bloodstained hands. the demon guides my hands, I can do nothing. Those that shield me from it are uncaring, they wish me to be nothing but a tool, a weapon as any other. But I must obey the demon within, for without it, I cannot live. What, than, can be done?_

_ Flames on the horizon, the clang of swords, the blasts from spells, all cease. Above it all is the roar of the flames, the dark force coming over the horizon, it's roaring drowning even the silent screams of its victims. Even the final embrace of death shall not greet them, as their tortured souls lie there for an eternity, their bodies never decay, but olie forever on the barren, dead land, for this is the mourning. Yet amid all this, I stand, unharmed.....why? Why have I lived, when all others have died? Why, when this war of nations, millions of good souls, and so many innocents have been slaughtered in one sweep, have I survived, shaltering this abomination within me? Yet none can answer me. I stand alone, alone with the mist._

_It has been ten years. The war has been ended at last, but the price, the mourning, was too high. Yet was there anything I can do? No, there was nothing any man or god, if indeed any exist on this forsaken world, could do on that day. Yet as I stand here, I cannot help but think:Why? Why did the mourning have to happen that day? Why have I survived? Why did such a war ever need to happen and, worst of all, was it me? In the pit of my soul, I know with terrible certainty the answer to one great question, and no other. I tell you this, there is no fate more terrible than to know that you have no purpose._

Okay, first of all, soulsteel is thinaun. Zeril'thin was made from the stuff and has a large khyber shard embedded in his chest, which has a demon trapped in it. He was originally made as a sort of infinite demon-powered artillery, and was considerably effective.(Baleful utterance does quite a bit, plus your average conscript does not survive an EB). The demon had near complete control over him, but was kept in line by those who made him. He hates it and himself for what he is. After the war, he established some measure of control over the demon, and came to a sort of understanding with it.He can't survive without it, and it can't escape. The result being that they granted each other 12 hour possesion per day each of the body, plus they both get the other's powers. He is a bit lost now, as he knows for a fact that he is quite pointless, not to mention bad for the world at large. The demon acts evil, but will not actually do something whacked out, such as randomly zap people, so you needn't worry. Over all, a rather sad character, but he will change quite a bit with time.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 1, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> have you still got space?




Nice background though its the wrong thread. 

Unfortunatly, I don't have access to the complete arcane, so the warlock is out.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 1, 2007)

Just want to let my current players know that I will be re-recruiting a couple more players to fill out the party before the next chapter begins, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 1, 2007)

So... Thanks again for running the game. Was a lot of fun. As far as plot hooks go, in his backstory I talk about Antonus's half-brother, who hates Antonus. I'm also working on a little romance subplot right now in the game thread, you're welcome to take that where you please.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Classes-Base.pdf

http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Invocations-Warlock.pdf

There you go. And yes, much as I was skeptical at first, A WizO on the WotC boards has a link to it in a thread, so I reckon it's legal.

hang on... what do you mean by the wrong thread?


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Classes-Base.pdf
> 
> http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Invocations-Warlock.pdf
> 
> ...




Ok, you're good. Post your 1st level, 25pt statblock, with max start treasure for class here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.p...343#post3231343


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> So... Thanks again for running the game. Was a lot of fun. As far as plot hooks go, in his backstory I talk about Antonus's half-brother, who hates Antonus. I'm also working on a little romance subplot right now in the game thread, you're welcome to take that where you please.




I already have some ideas.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 2, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> I already have some ideas.




I bet you do. I bet you do...


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 2, 2007)

Link is dead, so I'll just C/P the character sheet your other players are using, and use sorc starting money. I have no idea what starting money warlocks get as the book they're in fails to say, but sorcerer seems right. 'sides, they don't get much cash.

I forget, is 25 standard, or was that 28? Not that I mind a low-power game, but I'm just curious.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 2, 2007)

character sheet's done n posted. Could someone give me a digest of what's going on?


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 2, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> Link is dead, so I'll just C/P the character sheet your other players are using, and use sorc starting money. I have no idea what starting money warlocks get as the book they're in fails to say, but sorcerer seems right. 'sides, they don't get much cash.
> 
> I forget, is 25 standard, or was that 28? Not that I mind a low-power game, but I'm just curious.




It's 25 point buy.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 2, 2007)

okay


----------



## Asmor (Mar 2, 2007)

We were in a caravan. Nasty storm. Party was pulled together to scout out some shelter. Found shelter inhabited by various nasties. Killed them and took their stuff. Brought people back to shelter.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 2, 2007)

'Kay, thanks.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll make the first post tommorow.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! BTW, can I have the same amount of cash and xp as everyone else, or am I shafted for joining later?


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> Yay! BTW, can I have the same amount of cash and xp as everyone else, or am I shafted for joining later?




You're shafted for joining later. And there are probably two other players who are in the same boat.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 4, 2007)

hmm...can I steal and sell their boat?

Anyway, as you can probably tell by me playing a warforged warlock, I'm not too fussed about power, just curious.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 4, 2007)

Chapter #2 is up:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3379794#post3379794


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 8, 2007)

Back from Atlantic City..Will post tomorrow.


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 8, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Back from Atlantic City..Will post tomorrow.




Yay!


----------



## SecondTime (Mar 10, 2007)

Anybody have any thoughts about that last combat? I want to make sure I wasn't removing too much choice from you guys.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 10, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> There's no need to worry, after all that I've seen, trust and prejudice are both given sparingly.




Just wanted to say I thought that was a really cool line.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 10, 2007)

SecondTime said:
			
		

> Anybody have any thoughts about that last combat? I want to make sure I wasn't removing too much choice from you guys.




Honestly, combat is usually my favorite part, but in a PbP it's easily the most boring part... IMHO, the sooner it's over with the better.


----------



## Enforcer (Mar 10, 2007)

Things went exactly as I wanted them to for Kaine, so I'm good. I think so long as we each give a detailed plan for you to follow and have a chance to react to the unexpected (if we're injured, a new baddie pops out of nowhere, etc.) it's all good.

I'm enjoying this game (and the one before it) very much, thanks for running it!


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks! Still, he has far better should the opportunity arise.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 14, 2007)

cog_and_taz said:
			
		

> " After all, what purpose do us warforged have but that which we give ourselves?"




Asmor, how do you like that one?


----------



## Asmor (Mar 14, 2007)

My character's somewhat prejudiced against warforged, actually.  Likens them to intelligent swords that don't know when they're no longer useful.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 15, 2007)

Ack, okay. If anything, I was looking for anti-warlock characters. Anyway, I want everyone to know that there is absolutely no readily noticable "dark aura" off him, okay?


----------



## cog_and_taz (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually, any open anti-warforged things would be okay, go ahead.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 9, 2007)

Just posting to confirm that I'm still in (for the goblin encampment)


----------



## Ilium (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi, everyone.  I'm just posting in all my games to say "goodbye for now."  I've been dealing with an ongoing crisis at work that has left me zero time for anything besides that and family stuff.  I apologize for taking so long to get back to everybody, but I kept thinking, "I'm sure to have some time tomorrow..."  Doesn't look like I'll be able to devote any time to EN World in general, much less PbP, until at least June. 

Sorry again for the long delay in at least letting people know what's going on.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 10, 2007)

Good luck with your job, I know how that goes.


----------



## cog_and_taz (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in.


----------

